# First outdoor train wreck



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

After several tears of procrastination I finally got a loop of track layed outdoors (I've had an indoor shelf layout for a couple of years). My wife and our Lab "Lucy" watched with bated breath as my 10 wheeler chuffed and whistled around for the first time. When it came to the final curve....which happened to be the highest part. The engine rocked on it's side and headed straight down the face of a rock wall to be promptly followed by 2 tenders and 2 passnger cars. Wife and dog ran in the house and hid.....I started laughing as it was so spectacular! Now I know why the Adams family seemed to injoy it so much. Fortunetly, nothing broken and I had the rough spot sorted out quickly.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Sail 

Great picture. Even greater that you could take this crash in stride and not feel it was the end of the world.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to the Club!! I have many broken stirrup steps and grab irons. My worst was a triple headed diesels off the trestle to 7 feet below after bouncing off the rock wall. 2 seriously damaged and one escaped with minor injury. No personnel were injured. I really shouldn't have tied them together.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm with Richard, it is very fortunate that I don't run a 1:1 railroad!! I'm thankful however that you survived your mishap without any major damage.

Ed


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

Sailbode: Just curious... what are you using for roadbed?


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Wrecks are interesting sometimes...two trains, two transmitters, one crossing...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure glad nothing major got broke. May need to put up a safety net. Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By SoCalStu on 05 Apr 2010 08:27 PM 
Sailbode: Just curious... what are you using for roadbed? 

Looks like Trex deck boards, a plastic/sawdust combination. The ones I've found were 5 1/4" wide and 3/4" thick, got them at Home Disappointment.

A word of warning depending on where you live; I ripped 1 1/4" off each edge and then split those into strips and made ladders. I used the center strip as blocks between the strips. I was going to bring my On3 outside and off the groud. 
Then I bought into G $cale and never quite got around to spiking the On3 track... in 4 years the trex started crumbling... I live in hot southern Az, my weather goes from 30 to 119 degrees in a year. The stretch along the back of the house on pt 2x4's expanded, but never contracted! What I worked hard to lay as a tangent better resembles a sidewinder!

Somebody mentioned that it shouldn't be cut as that affects it's integrity, I figure it's hot extruded and the heat seals the surface.... well that's my guess.

Sailbode,
I usually push a car around first... ain't hindsight grand?

John


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

John, 

Actually there was an issue with Trex for short period of time (if I remember correctly) and they have since addressed the issue, however it probably won't do you any good! 

Rich


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

My road bed is the ladder type using *Meranti Kangaroo Decking* mahagony. Local lumber yard sells this decking that is very nice to work with. I start by ripping 2 strips 1/8 by thickness of plank (5/4) I then cut blocks to fit between the two strips. I then glue and nail the blocks to one side(strip) this makes a long ladder looking piece missing one side. this half ladder is very flexible. I pounded pressure treated 2x4s along the path and then secured the half ladder to the 2x4s. Next glue/ nail the missing ladder side
.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By rreiffer on 06 Apr 2010 10:15 AM 
John, 

Actually there was an issue with Trex for short period of time (if I remember correctly) and they have since addressed the issue, however it probably won't do you any good! 

Rich You are so right... most ended in the trash...it's ok tho' I've got more cedar than I'll ever use! 
John


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I saw blood on the one rock, but it must have been tears from you laughing so hard!! Glad to see you take it in stride! Also, it was lucky that you happened to have a camera nearby!


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By nkelsey on 05 Apr 2010 09:32 PM
Wrecks are interesting sometimes...two trains, two transmitters, one crossing... 


THe face on the passenger car says it all….


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And it won't be your last!


HA ha hahaha ha ha!


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

It was a rough spring time. I had multiple roadbed washouts to contend with. Once I got those all fixed up, the fun was just starting. Too many derailments to count due to other minor roadbed washouts that I failed to notice. I'm going to have a heart to heart with my track crew and read them the riot act. Anyway, after a week of ballasting, fixing road beds things are working good. I even had to replace one section of track that got bent by a passing dear. First section in 5 years that got stepped on. I'm tired and ready for some uneventful operating time..... I'm also going to have to discuss the problems that feeding the dear have with my wife. She leaves piles of corn in the yard through the winter, which I'm sure all of them pass the word around to all the dear in the county of easy pickings. Just can't win....


Mark


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 07 Apr 2010 05:40 PM 
And it won't be your last!


HA ha hahaha ha ha!




So true! So... you may as well set up a video camera so the next one can be posted to YouTube and we can all analyze it.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

We all understand that wrecks do happen.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Better days to you.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

speed kills


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sometimes when they're just standing still! The wind has blown over a string or two! 
John


----------

